# Youth Season Roosters!!!



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

We went out this weekend for youth pheasant season and we ended up with 13 birds. We seen a whole bunch of pheasants around where we were at. We seen 2 other groups of hunters over the weekend and heard a bunch of shots.
Opening day of youth season. My one friend was one short of his limit. 








Sunday. It was cold and raining out. We got 5 roosters.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like fun!

Nice work!


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

great job guys i get my chance in your great state starting around halloween


----------

